# Gmail password



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

What's up my dudes? I have to change my gmail password and was wondering if there was anything I had to do to make sure everything would still sync on my phone? not my username, just the password. Any help or response would be appreciated. Thanks guys

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Your device should give a sign in error notification the next time it syncs. Just open that and it'll ask for the new password.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool thanks my man. I was hoping it would be something simple like that. Happy holidays

I don't need no stinking signature


----------

